# Any way a 29er will work?



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

Sooo, I'm thinking about getting a hardtail for XC racing. I'm 5' 3 1/2" with about a 30" inseam (longer legs and shorter torso than an average guy my height). I was planning on getting a 26" wheels in a woman's specific design, but my LBS suggested that I try one of the small 29ers that they had as well.

I rode it once and didn't care for it at all....handlebars too high in relationship to the seat and it felt bulky.

LBS moved the spacers to bring the handlebar height down a bit.

Rode it again, and could at least see why people might like the way these big, bulky 29" tired beasts smoothed out the bumps. However, it still felt big and I still wasn't see how it could be adjusted for someone my height.

LBS took off the up&back swept handlebars and put on straight bars. Also, flipped the stubby little stem on it from pointing up to pointing down. Both resulted in the handlebars now being about level with the seat.

Rode it again and actually kinda liked it. Could really see why people dig these big, bulky beasts. 

However, to get it pretty close to fit, I'm about out of adjustments and that makes me nervous. It would be nice if I were just a smidge taller, or if the geometry were such that the handlebars could be a bit lower (maybe another 1/2"?). Wasn't able to take it on any real hills and am just kinda concerned that I might find myself wishing I could adjust the fit better, but can't because of my size.

Any thoughts? BTW, no problems with toe overlap or standover height.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

With ANY bike: if it ain't quite right and can't be dialed in any closer, my answer would be NO.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I personally wouldn't recommend a 29er given your height. 650b may be an option if you want to run larger wheels.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Doens't Impy ride a 29er? And she's a tiny little thing.

Impy to the white courtesy phone....


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

It would be perfect if Impy or Munchin or anyone else around the same height or shorter who has a 29er could give me some feedback!


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in the process of building up a Niner One 9. I'm only 5'2, with a 30 inch inseam. I'd wanted to try a 29er for awhile but was worried about the reach. I tried one and was really surprised how well it fit, of course I didn't get to do any extensive trail riding with it. It will be another month before I have all the parts and can ride it.

I do have a friend that just got a Gary Fisher Rig (15.5" frame) for Christmas. She's about 5'3 and the fit was perfect for her. I tried it and felt very comfortable on it. So I think it is possible for a 29er to work for you.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Short 29er Rider*

Lynda Wallenfels is pretty short (I can say that Lynda 'cause I'm a couple inches shorter than you!), and she rides a 29er. She's been busy with Camp Lynda, but maybe not that it's over, she'll have time to chime in.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

29ers can work for people of any height. But, as mentioned, if the bike doesn't fit (whether it's 29, 26, 650b, or 700c) then don't get it.

There are plenty of people 5'1-5'3 riding and loving 29ers. Just need to get a bike that fits instead of fitting it to you. Minor fits are fine, but it shouldn't require that much work.

I wound up with a bike that was too small and had some issues that wound up causing me a bunch of hip/leg problems after an endurance event  Got the right size and it was great.

So, choose your bike based on one that fits, and that you like. No matter what the wheel size!

29ers are great and versatile, FWIW.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I am 5'2" with a 27.5" inseam. I am quite a bit taller than Itty Bitty Betty 

Soooo.... I had a 29er Gary Fisher Rig which I loved and rallied everywhere. People made fun of me and said the wheels were too big for me


So I sold it and downsized to 26" wheels again


and I pined and pined for my big hoops for a year until a couple of weeks ago when my new lovely Ti and blinged out 29er arrived.



OMG I love this bike!!!

That's my 29-26-29 story


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Siren Song 55*

Duvers,

Crazy, but we have the same stats. I'm 5'3 1/2 (the half is important!) with a 30 inch inseam. I like you tried to find a 29er. I wanted a bigger wheel to just roll over stuff and not feel like I'm gonna go OTB. I wanted a bike that was more endurance minded, lighter something for the long haul.

Instead of a 29er I opted for a 69er, 96er whatever you want to call'em. 29 up front 26 in the back. Best of both worlds and I really don't know why more people aren't riding them! I feel faster on my new bike than I felt on my 26 in. Handling, feels no different and often times better than before, and no sacrafice on tight singletrack which you can sometimes see with the bigger wheel bikes.

My bike is a Siren, Song 55 and I love it. It's the perfect bike for the type of riding I do in Phoenix. Siren's a great company and Brendan is super cool, dealing with them was easy!


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

LyndaW said:


> I am 5'2" with a 27.5" inseam. I am quite a bit taller than Itty Bitty Betty
> 
> Soooo.... I had a 29er Gary Fisher Rig which I loved and rallied everywhere. People made fun of me and said the wheels were too big for me
> 
> ...


[Drooling] I like! What kind of bike is your new one?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 2 29 inch wheeled bikes now. I am about to get rid of my only 26 inch bike as I have not touched it in over 3 years.

My first 29 bike was a niner sir9, and I liked it very much but the standover was a tiny bit of an issue for me at 5 2 with short legs. I still rode it for over a year, and even raced on it. But I wanted something that fit a bit better. So I went custom and it has been no looking back from there. The first was a SS and the second was a geared version. Sycip does amazing work. Funny what Lynda said - yea sometimes I get comments on my ginourmous bike but whatever. I like the way 29ers roll and I'm not bike shopping for anything for a long time.

This is my Sycip SS, racing at sea otter.


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Duvers said:


> Sooo, I'm thinking about getting a hardtail for XC racing. I'm 5' 3 1/2" with about a 30" inseam (longer legs and shorter torso than an average guy my height). I was planning on getting a 26" wheels in a woman's specific design, but my LBS suggested that I try one of the small 29ers that they had as well.
> 
> I rode it once and didn't care for it at all....handlebars too high in relationship to the seat and it felt bulky.
> 
> ...


When 26 rolling feels too small and 29 rolling feels too big, 650b may roll just right without the added weight a 29er.
http://mountainbike.about.com/od/buyersguideandreviews/f/faq_650B_wheels.htm
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=135


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Duvers said:


> [Drooling] I like! What kind of bike is your new one?


Voodoo Zaka.

I bought it as a frame and built it up. I knew exactly what length top tube and standover I wanted and shopped all the 29er frame geometries. Many of the 29er size "smalls" are huge bikes when you actually look at the top tube length and standover heights. Voodoo, Specialized and Gary Fisher were the best fit stock 29ers for me. Siren does super duper nice bikes if you have the $$ to step up to the custom level and I know Brendan has a ton of experience in fitting short ladies.

Bike fit is so much more important than wheel size. I think this thread shows you that it is possible to enjoy a 29er when you are small and seems most have gone custom, Siren or Sycip to get it just right.

IMHO if it doesn't feel right keep looking. Props to the LBS guys for helping you try different set ups. That is top service.


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

What is the length of the top tube? 

I have about the same dimensions and am looking into a 29er; two friends let me try theirs: Felt 29 - medium and a Air 9 - small. The Air 9 felt much better for my size. Like I need (vs. want) another bike!


----------



## soly (May 29, 2006)

*Stem length*

I would love to know what stem length some of you are running. They look really small. Any problems with steering feeling twitchy?


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

My Voodoo Zaka has a 22" top tube and I have a 70mm stem.

29ers ride like steamrollers. They are not twitchy.


----------



## soly (May 29, 2006)

Hi Lynda,

I would love to know if you have any decrease in climbing ability with the 70mm stem?


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I climb fine on it. I raced it a couple of weeks ago and the climbs went well.

I'm curious why you think a shorter stem would decrease climbing ability?


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm 5'4" and ride a small Misfit Dissent (SS 29er). I was super skeptical before I took it for a test ride. The bars are a lot higher than I was used to, but it turns out (after getting used to it) that I prefer them that way. The bonus of my bike (which has seriously made me much faster) is that it has a bent top tube, so you feel like you're riding IN the bike rather than teetering on top of it. Trouble there is, if you're not in Southern Ontario, it could be tough to arrange a test ride (though still worthwhile to contact Peter if you decide it's an option).

I've had a bike that was too big for me, and adjusted EVERYTHING. I was still never happy with it, so if you're feeling that way with the one you tried, you should probably try something else. I love love love the 29er - hope you have good luck.


----------



## soly (May 29, 2006)

LyndaW said:


> I climb fine on it. I raced it a couple of weeks ago and the climbs went well.
> 
> I'm curious why you think a shorter stem would decrease climbing ability?


Hi Lynda,

The reason I asked is I have experienced wheel "wander"/wheel "flop" while doing steep technical climbs using a shorter stem. That is why I was curious if you experienced this with the shorter stem.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

soly said:


> Hi Lynda,
> 
> The reason I asked is I have experienced wheel "wander"/wheel "flop" while doing steep technical climbs using a shorter stem. That is why I was curious if you experienced this with the shorter stem.


Ahhhhh. No I don't feel that at all. It feels sharp and stable.

I know what you are talking about. I had that with a bike I had set up with an 80mm fork (no flop/wander) and replaced it with a 100mm fork = floppy/wander thing.


----------



## geargal (Jan 13, 2006)

Impy said:


> I have 2 29 inch wheeled bikes now. I am about to get rid of my only 26 inch bike as I have not touched it in over 3 years.
> 
> My first 29 bike was a niner sir9, and I liked it very much but the standover was a tiny bit of an issue for me at 5 2 with short legs. I still rode it for over a year, and even raced on it. But I wanted something that fit a bit better. So I went custom and it has been no looking back from there. The first was a SS and the second was a geared version. Sycip does amazing work. Funny what Lynda said - yea sometimes I get comments on my ginourmous bike but whatever. I like the way 29ers roll and I'm not bike shopping for anything for a long time.
> 
> This is my Sycip SS, racing at sea otter.


Hi Impy,

Just curious as to what bar you are using? How do you like it?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

geargal said:


> Hi Impy,
> 
> Just curious as to what bar you are using? How do you like it?


That is a kind of unusual bar - it is a Ti black sheep bar, semi-custom. I only got it because the blingy-parts-boyfriend got it and then didn't like it because it was too narrow. But it works fine for me. It is kind of shaped like a Mary bar, but a little different.


----------

